#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial

## ali

Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial

----------


## m.shaltoot

Thank You

----------


## mostafa

Thank You

----------


## imran ejaz

Thank You

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you

----------


## n.sivanandam

Thank you very much.

----------


## ibidabo

Thank you.Is there any way one can get the software ( maybe *****ed version)?Plz help.

----------


## moushag

Thank You

----------


## moushag

Thanks for Favor

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## M.Fouda

Thank You

----------


## hesham 2010

Thank You

----------


## bahram203

Thank you very much.

See More: Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial

----------


## Mustafagomar

hello
tnx u

----------


## Mustafagomar

thank you

----------


## azher

thank you

----------


## vastaguen

thank you

----------


## siavashjal

> Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you very much for this Tutorial.

can you put drilling office software here? i really need it.

----------


## khanengineer

hi.. i want 2 get a copy of this.. but limit is reached.. can there b any way 2 get it... plz reply

----------


## siavashjal

> Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




hi ali
this tutorial have a problem. when i click on blue links and small images nothing happens.

----------


## alwaw911

THanks a lot!

----------


## holypax

Thank you very much

----------


## moushag

Appreciated your help

----------


## anihita

there is nothing wrong with the pdf file, since its the stripped off version the links originally designed to work are not working, but that does not hamper the studies, only now u have to scroll down manually to each section for reading and understading the manual

----------


## Brume

Pls has the software? Drilling Office. Pls share and thanx in advance

See More: Schlumberger Drilling Office Tutorial

----------


## anihita

the application is provides in the forum itself, do some search, you are going to find it  :Smile:

----------


## soebadri

thank you

----------


## n.sivanandam

Thank you very much, Continue your good work and help our community

----------


## whitebear

thank you

----------


## icemanKRD

Can't find Drilling Office, please help me...wright the link. I'am allready have install DO 4.0, but I haven't the ********.
I need the fullwork DO any version.

----------


## Alroman

Thank you

----------


## siputy

Thank for your sharing!

----------


## siputy

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mridul

plz upload again
good work

----------

